# postpartum phantom baby kicks - normal or another pg?



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

My dd is 9 months old - for the past two weeks I've been feeling phantom "baby kicks" every day - it really feels like there's a baby kicking in there!

I'm almost positive i'm not pg - i'm still nursing several times a day and throughout the night and havent gotten my cycles back.

i took a pg test about 4 months ago because my nipples were sore while nursing but it was negative.

i've lost weight since then and my stomach is too flat to be at the point in pg where i would feel the baby anyway....i've had no signs at all of pregnancy.

is this normal??? should i take another pg test?

Thanks!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I still get phantom kicks and my youngest is nearly 5yo. I love feeling them and it always puts a smile on my face









If I where you I would take another test and if it is neg I might consider having blood work.


----------



## Jessie123 (Mar 7, 2009)

My baby is 10 months old, and I KNOW I am not pregnant - I still get them. I love them!! But I do wonder what causes such a thing...


----------



## SunShineSally (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessie123* 
My baby is 10 months old, and I KNOW I am not pregnant - I still get them. I love them!! But I do wonder what causes such a thing...


I used to get those before I got pregnant again and Ds is 5! I also loved them they brought me back to the days he was held under my heart!


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Completely normal. My son is 2 years old and I still get them, although I am pregnant now, but way too early to feel the baby kick.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Normal... you know how books and things try to describe baby kicks as being similar to gas or hiccups or whatever? Well, after months of _real_ baby kicks the reverse hold true... little gas bubbles, or muscle twitches, or random twinges can be interpreted as kicks!

I do know several mamas who became pregnant while nursing/before their cycles returned so you may want to try another test just for peace of mind. But it's probably not a new babe...


----------

